# Health Care



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all, 

We (myself, husband and dog) are thinking of moving to Spain next year and have a question that you may be able to answer. We currently live in France as early retirees, having moved here over 3 years ago from UK. 

Just to quickly explain what's happening here ... France is changing the way in which it treats any immigrants coming into France regarding its State Health System. Up until the end of this month it was compulsory to affiliate into the the system + take out top-up insurance. You were affiliated by either paying-in an amount based on earnings, via E106 or E121 or free if you're income is below a certain amount.

To bring France in-line with other EU countries any immigrants who do not intend to work in France (early retirees) will now have to prove they are not going to be a burdon on the state and be able to support themselves and have adequate private med insurance in place. This would be the case unless you have been resident in France 5 years, find work or reach UK retirement age when you would then get reciprica l health care via the E121 via UK.

My question is does Spain operate on the same system where once you been a Spanish resident for 5 years you are entitled to join the State Health System?

Sorry it's a bit long winded but hope you can help?


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Hi julie, that is a great question
The truth is many people in more mature years take out private medical insurance.
The healthcare system is free on the old E111 forms for UK residents, but as you are probably not UK resident you are not entitled to this.
Where are you resident? France?

The simpliest but most costly offer but greatest peace of mind is private medical insurance.

The situation for people living and paying taxes in Spain you are entitled to medical treatment from day one. Personally I have used the hospitals, they are ok to good. I would advise to speak to people in the medical field, or healthcare and insurance fields.


----------



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Goldberg Global,

I must just say that I do agree with what France is doing but not how they are going to impliment it. We are both full time resident here in France and our income at the moment is via 2 small UK private pensions and 3 gites. Although all our income is fully declared at the end of each tax year and would be enough to sustain us, unfortunately the gite income will not be classed as 'earned income' therefore not allowing us to affiliate into the state health system here. 

We've been thinking of downsizing anyway and perhaps a move to Spain and this health issue will just push us closer to the idea. I've had a quick look at some Private Medical quotes here and we'd be looking at over 5000 euro's per year for the two of us. I'll check out some more to see if it's going to be a similar price in Spain.

This is a good site by the way - very helpful!


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

I think there is another article on health insurance, my parents have health insurance, I am sure it is not that high, 5000 euros sounds alot of money. Too much, i would think 800 euros would be max.


----------



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

I've just done a quote via Bupa and again it's going to be about 5000 euro.
800 euro ... who would that be with?
I don't suppose you know if it's possible to 'pay into' the Spanish National Health to get cover?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've just done a quote via Bupa and again it's going to be about 5000 euro.
> 800 euro ... who would that be with?
> I don't suppose you know if it's possible to 'pay into' the Spanish National Health to get cover?


You are going to UK companies and thats not a good idea
As I have mentioned on another thread, go to Sanitas (Spanish division of BUPA) on Página Oficial Sanitas
and you will get a much cheaper quote.

You can only pay into the Spanish system if you go self employed, but that will cost you about 280 euros a month and is not strictly legal. The Spanish are realising people are doing it now and trying to clamp down.


----------



## dcat (May 11, 2008)

Julie, I just now read this thread and see that it is quite old. Did you every get answers to your questions? Are you still in France? or in Spain?

I live in Spain but want to go to France. Go figure. And I have pretty much the same question as you but in reverse! I've posted on the French part of this forum.

I have American friends who came to live in Spain last year. They were able to show that they were retired from the USA (not part of the EU, mind you), and pay less than 100 euros a month (total for both of them) for the official Spanish social security health care benefit, the same as Spanish pensioners get. People I know here who are Brits have transferred their British social security over -- something about an E121 form (that probably applies to me too, but it's the top off that concerns me).

I'll be glad to answer any questions if you still have them, and if I know (or think I know) the answer. And if you can tell me anything that might be helpful about France, I'd be grateful. I think Avignon is where I will go, if it is possible.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Goldberg said:


> .
> The healthcare system is free on the old E111 forms for UK residents, but as you
> .


Isn't the E111 now the EHIC valid for emergencies only? Although there's a daft programme on Sky showing the stupid things mainly young holidaymakers in Mallorca get up to which oblige them to visit a hospital -things like falling over whilst drunk, being drunk, dancing on tables and falling off whilst drunk, falling asleep in the sun whilst drunk and getting burnt- and treatment seems free.
Of course many of these are real emergencies but some episodes showed quite trivial things that you wouldn't dream of going to A &E for in the UK.


----------

